# Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag 2019 (21. bis 27. September) - Anmeldung zum Gewinnspiel



## PCGH_Stephan (30. August 2019)

Dies ist der Thread, in dem ihr euch melden müsst, wenn ihr beim Gewinnspiel zur Corsair-Faltwoche zum Weltalzheimertag mitmachen wollt. Ihr könnt einen von fünf Preisen gewinnen, darunter zwei Bundles:

Corsair K70 RGB MK.2 Low Profile:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Corsair Void Pro RGB:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Corsair Nightsword RGB:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bundle Nr. 1: Corsair Harpoon RGB Pro + Corsair K55 RGB



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bundle Nr. 2: Corsair M55 RGB Pro + Corsair MM350 X-Large:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Wichtigste in Kürze:
- Verlinkt euer Nutzerprofil von folding.extremeoverclocking.com. Wir nutzen die dortige Statistik (inkl. 9 Stunden Zeitverschiebung) für die Auswertung.
- Mehr müsst ihr hier im Thread nicht tun, führt der Übersichtlichkeit      zuliebe bitte daher hier auch keine Diskussion! Hinterlasst Feedback    zur  Aktion  bitte nur im Kommentarthread zur Gewinnspiel-News.
- Stellt in der Faltwoche mindestens eine Rechenleistung von 300.000      Punkten zur Verfügung, um euch für die Verlosung der vier Preise zu   qualifizieren.
- Sammelt mehr Punkte, um eure Gewinnchance zu erhöhen. Jeder Punkt   entspricht einem Los, mit z. B. 600.000 Punkten habt ihr also doppelt so   viele Lose und damit eine doppelt so hohe Gewinnchance wie mit 300.000   Punkten.
- Beachtet die Teilnahmebedingungen im eingangs verlinkten Artikel.


----------



## TheNewNow (30. August 2019)

Now - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Wäre auch ohne Gewinnspiel dabei. Ist aber natürlich ein zusätzlicher Anreiz.


----------



## Octopoth (30. August 2019)

Bin dabei 

Octopoth - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## NatokWa (30. August 2019)

Bin auch dabei 

NatokWa - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## binär-11110110111 (30. August 2019)

Logo !

HansMartin1975 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. August 2019)

Bin dabei 

A.Meier-PS3 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Jeretxxo (30. August 2019)

Ich nehm auch gern wieder teil.

jeret - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. August 2019)

klappt dieses mal nicht


----------



## HisN (30. August 2019)

Coole Aktion von Corsair und euch.

HisN - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Schussmann (30. August 2019)

na wie immer dabei

schussmann - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## JayTea (30. August 2019)

JayTea - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## foldinghomealone (30. August 2019)

Dabei

foldinghomealone - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Spudd (30. August 2019)

Bin auch wieder dabei

SpuddH82 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Murenius (30. August 2019)

Bin auch dabei

Murenius - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Nono15 (30. August 2019)

bin dabei 

PCGH_Team_nono15 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Lexx (30. August 2019)

Hab jetzt gelesen "Falzheimerwahltag" 

Ok, ich schmeiss mich mal in die Horizontale.


----------



## Holdie (30. August 2019)

dabei 

FoPaSa-70335 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## mattinator (30. August 2019)

the same procedure as every year ...  Rechner läuft durch.

mattifolder - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## J4ckH19h (30. August 2019)

J4ckH19h - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## picar81_4711 (30. August 2019)

Bin dabei!
picar81_4711 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## jumperm (31. August 2019)

Auf in die nächste Runde!

JumperM - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Mirage_DU (31. August 2019)

Wieder dabei

Mirage_DU - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## DOcean (31. August 2019)

dabei:
DOcean - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Bumblebee (31. August 2019)

Super-tolle Preise; Danke an Corsair und PCGH-extreme

TheWasp - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## TX112 (31. August 2019)

Auch dabei 

TX112 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## nonescope (31. August 2019)

Alles klar!

Nonescope - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## sentinel1 (31. August 2019)

Klaro, hab auch schon ein wenig vorgeglüht ( zwangsläufig bei diesen Temperaturen )  

sentinel1 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Hasestab (31. August 2019)

Hasestab - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Gerne doch!


----------



## tom0047 (31. August 2019)

tom0047 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## GAFention (31. August 2019)

Fention - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## JayTea (1. September 2019)

Da ich mir nicht bei allen sicher bin, hier noch mal der Hinweis einen Passkey zu verwenden, um die vielen *Bonuspunkte *einzustreichen!
Woher bekomme ich einen eigenen Passkey für meinen Falt-Nickname?

Der im HowTo hinterlegte Passkey funktioniert nur in Verbindung mit dem Nickname "PCGH_Team_Account"!


----------



## Happy_Hepo (1. September 2019)

Bin Dabei:
HappyHepo - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Schaekel (1. September 2019)

So, und jetzt noch mal im richtigen Thread ...

Schaekel - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## heamer_GER (2. September 2019)

bin auch wieder dabei

heamer - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## kampfschaaaf (2. September 2019)

kampfschaaaf - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Navity (2. September 2019)

Ich bin dabei!!!
Navity - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## alextest (4. September 2019)

alextest - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## ADGMike (4. September 2019)

bin dabei
=ADG=Mike_GERMANY - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## T0M@0 (4. September 2019)

Auch mal wieder dabei T0Mat0 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (4. September 2019)

Ich gebe mein bestes
TheGermanEngineer - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## haVoc_inc (4. September 2019)

klaro

haVoc_inc - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Kordron (4. September 2019)

BIn auch dabei

Kordron - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## PCGHGS (4. September 2019)

PCGHGS - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## BuzzKillington (4. September 2019)

BuzzKillington - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Gast1659561002 (4. September 2019)

& dabei
ReDD_1973 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Gast1659561002 (4. September 2019)

JayTea schrieb:


> Da ich mir nicht bei allen sicher bin, hier noch mal der Hinweis einen Passkey zu verwenden, um die vielen *Bonuspunkte *einzustreichen!
> Woher bekomme ich einen eigenen Passkey für meinen Falt-Nickname?
> 
> Der im HowTo hinterlegte Passkey funktioniert nur in Verbindung mit dem Nickname "PCGH_Team_Account"!



ach so? ich ging bisher immer davon aus, der bezieht sich auf den *Teamnamen*.  na dann beantrage ich mal besser einen. 

edit:
na lol, lesen bildet.


----------



## DForThariel (4. September 2019)

auf ein neues 

DforThariel - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Rick (4. September 2019)

mew151 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Falco (4. September 2019)

aber natürlichOggiRSfp - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## _LS_ (4. September 2019)

Ich mache auch wieder mit
_LS_ - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Franky1971 (4. September 2019)

bin dabei

Franky1971 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Pommesgabel (4. September 2019)

Bin wie immer dabei.

Pommesgabel - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Rallyesport (5. September 2019)

Natürlich wieder dabei 

Rallyesport - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## neocoretexxx (5. September 2019)

Auch ich bin dabei. greez, neo!

neocoretexxx - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## _Snaker_ (5. September 2019)

natürlich dabei
Snaker - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## PAUI (5. September 2019)

bin auf jeden fall dabei


----------



## DomeBMX90 (6. September 2019)

So lasset den Strom fliessen ...

DomeBMX90 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Tranceangel2k (6. September 2019)

Tranceangel2k - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Tsch4rly (6. September 2019)

Ich mach dieses Jahr dann auch mal mit, bin mir aber nur zu 90% sicher das der link hier mein Account ist. 

Tsch4rly - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Edit: Jetzt bin ich sicher mit dem Account. Ich habe den Namen und den Link geändert.


----------



## PavelPipo (6. September 2019)

Mache auch mit.
Schade nur, dass die 5700XT wegen der Treiber aktuell nicht funktioniert. 

Frozen_82 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## XeroHero (6. September 2019)

Bin auch dabei! 

x3roh3ro - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Mr.Knister (6. September 2019)

Jawoll!

Bobkopp - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Maexen (6. September 2019)

Diesmal könnte es klappen, da ich früh genug am Start bin. Ich mach gern auch mit! 

Maexen - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Guru4GPU (8. September 2019)

Die Preise interessieren mich zwar nicht, aber falls ich Gewinne hat mein kleiner Bruder dann ein neues Keyboard :^)

Guru4GPU - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Edit

Dank den drei Noctua NF-A14 industrialPPC-2000 IP67 PWM die ich letztens günstig bekommen habe muss ich mir keine Sorge machen dass mein PC überhitzt wenn ich nicht zu Hause bin 

Der Luftstrom der drei 140mm Lüfter bei 2000 RPM ist so hoch dass ich wahrscheinlich auch die CPU und GPU Lüfter entfernen könnte :^)


----------



## sentinel1 (8. September 2019)

Platz 9 der Top 20 Producers ... Alter Falter 

PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wo sind denn die ernsthaften Gegner   Die verzocken sich wahrscheinlich.


----------



## _Taurec_ (9. September 2019)

Bin dabei.

Taurec0815 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## m-x-2 (9. September 2019)

Mach auch gerne wieder mit  

Da!Andi - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## TomThomasTom777 (10. September 2019)

Gerne dabei.    


TomThomasTom777 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Ogami (10. September 2019)

Mach mit 

Ogami - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## DrDave (10. September 2019)

DrDave - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## DrFleischhauer (11. September 2019)

Bin wieder dabei  

DrFleischhauer - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## AgentML (12. September 2019)

Bin dabei.

MODKiller - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## knightmare80 (12. September 2019)

Ich versuche mal mein Glück

Knightmare80 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

fange aber heute schon langsam an den Output zu erhöhen... stand ja bei 0 ...


----------



## Skunkxs79 (12. September 2019)

Bin auch gern dabei.


----------



## u78g (14. September 2019)

Bin dabei 

u78g - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## c00LsPoT (14. September 2019)

c00LsPoT - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Bin dabei.


----------



## DKK007 (14. September 2019)

Bin dabei. Der Ryzen rennt schon mal:
DKK007 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Allerdings weiß ich nicht wirklich, ob ich da die 300k PPD schaffe. Bin aktuell so bei 200k PPD, die sich etwa zur Hälfte auf CPU und GPU aufteilen.


----------



## voodoman (14. September 2019)

voodoman - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Hitch81 (15. September 2019)

Bin dabei. Ehrensache 

Hitch81 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## ArchAngel2402 (16. September 2019)

Count me in

 Blyatman - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding@Home Stats


----------



## LordRevan (17. September 2019)

Nach langer Abstinenz bin ich auch mal wieder dabei. Vielleicht bis  dahin sogar mit RTX 2070S, aber auf jeden Fall mit R9 280X und Ryzen 5  1600X @ 8 Threads.

LordRevan - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Smagjus (17. September 2019)

Ich mach mit. Jetzt wo es kühler wird, habe ich es gerne etwas wärmer hier drin 

smagjus - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## MarcXL (17. September 2019)

Ich mach auch mal wieder mit.

Marc_&_Kati - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Special_Flo (17. September 2019)

Bin auch wieder dabei  

Special_Flo - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## EaStBaYtiGeR (17. September 2019)

Wenn das PCGH Folding Team um tatkräftige Unterstützung für die Folding Woche bittet ... wer kann denn dazu nein sagen !?

Ich werde da sein 



EaStBaYtiGeR - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## deSlay (18. September 2019)

Mit dabei 

Sinthoras - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## therealjeanpuetz (18. September 2019)

therealjeanpuetz - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## OutOfNothing (19. September 2019)

Bin Dabei

OutOfNothing - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## GreenFreak (19. September 2019)

Wird kühl nächste Woche, bisschen heizen muss ich wohl eh 

GreenFreak - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Danke mal wieder an @JayTea für den Hinweis


----------



## SimonSlowfood (20. September 2019)

Bin dabei! 

SimonSlowfood - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## jerol (20. September 2019)

Werde jetzt auch zum ersten Mal mitmachen.

Amrateru - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## trucker1963 (20. September 2019)

Mal seit längerer Zeit wieder mitmachen

trucker1963 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## ShadowPvG (20. September 2019)

Bin dabei

ShadowPvG - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## ring0r (20. September 2019)

Bin dabei :]

ring0r - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## SirDumbledore (20. September 2019)

Bin auch dabei.

Karli - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## FreiZeitGeipel (20. September 2019)

Bin zum ersten mal auch dabei und extra dafür frisch hier im Forum angemeldet.

FreiZeitGeipel - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Tapideem (20. September 2019)

Bin auch, seit längerem, wieder dabei. Der PC soll mal wieder richtig arbeiten und nicht nur Word und Steam antreiben 

Tapideem - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## H31180Y (20. September 2019)

Hey, bin auch wieder am Start!

H31180Y - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## theFSU (20. September 2019)

Und genau jetzt muss ich auf Dienstreise... Naja, bis Montag läuft die Maschine auf jeden Fall noch mit für die gute Aktion! 

theFSU - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Knutowskie (20. September 2019)

Da werd ich mal die neue Karte morgen einbauen, sobald die da ist und wieder etwas falten....

Knutowskie - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## BloodySuicide (20. September 2019)

wieder dabei 

TetsukaKeiji - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Hodini (21. September 2019)

bin auch dabei

Hodini - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## dergunia (21. September 2019)

auch ohne belohnung wird gefaltet was das zeug hält 

gut knick 

dergunia - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## JohnKelly1972 (21. September 2019)

genau, jede Falte zählt...

MStaesche - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Ray-Roth (21. September 2019)

Schöne Sache bin dabei. 

Ray_Htor_2991 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Hawky1980 (21. September 2019)

Hawky1980 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Stiwi89 (21. September 2019)

Stiwi - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Thornscape (21. September 2019)

Na, da bin ich doch dabei!

Thornscape - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## alphabot0 (21. September 2019)

ich versuche es auch wieder, diesmal allerdings nur von unterwegs mit einer gtx 1060 im notebook... da wird die gewinnchance nicht sehr hoch sein was die Lose angeht 

alphabot0 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Easyriderer (21. September 2019)

Bin am Start!

Easyriderer - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## eiernacken1983 (21. September 2019)

Habe versucht ein Blatt Papier 20x zu falten. Ging nicht! Dann vielleicht doch lieber hier falten:

eiernacken1983 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## brooker (21. September 2019)

... bin dabei  

brooker - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Norkzlam (21. September 2019)

Norkzlam - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

dabei


----------



## 7Michael7 (21. September 2019)

Bin dabei.

7Michael7 -  User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## ruessel_beutler (21. September 2019)

auch wieder dabei

ruesselbeutler - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## brooker (21. September 2019)

... mit Freude lese ich hier immer wieder bekannte Namen. PCGH rockt!


----------



## sTalk3er (21. September 2019)

Und Go!
sTalk3er - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Chrissyx (21. September 2019)

Melde mich zum Dienst! 
Chrissyx - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## brooker (21. September 2019)

Moin Soldat! Faltbereitschaft herstellen und Mission Foldingaktion starten. Das Kennwort lautet: PCGHX 
Wegtreten ... und gut falt!


----------



## ZeXes (21. September 2019)

ZeXes - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Dabei.


----------



## brooker (21. September 2019)

... nein. Bitte warte und erneuere deine Meldung wenn du gelistet bist. Ist in 3 Stunden soweit!


----------



## sug4r (21. September 2019)

Werd dann ab morgen oder Übermorgen einsteigen - sind noch im Urlaub 
Gibt ja wieder tolle Preise zu gewinnen!

sug4r - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Scholzilla (21. September 2019)

Bin Dabei


----------



## brooker (21. September 2019)

... wenn du am Gewinnspiel teilnehmen möchtest, musst du deinen Stats-Link angeben - siehe oben


----------



## Lios Nudin (21. September 2019)

LiosNudin - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## cubanrice987 (22. September 2019)

cubanrice987 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## dereinzug (22. September 2019)

Dampfkanes - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

eben mal die Mühle wieder angeworfen


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (22. September 2019)

Ultimo - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

drücke allen die Daumen


----------



## blacksurgeon (22. September 2019)

blacksurgeon - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## raFINNiert (22. September 2019)

"Same procedure as last "Falt-Aktion"?" - "Same procedure as every "Falt-Aktion"!
raFINNiert - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Sasse2009 (22. September 2019)

Bin auch dabei. Coole Aktion von allen Beteiligten.

Gleich mal den alten Miner ans Netz angeschlossen.

PCGH_Team_Sasse2009 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

LG Sasse2009


----------



## brooker (22. September 2019)

... daran denken, dass beim Folden die Anbindung eine Rolle spielt. x4 Gen2 sollte es schon sein.


----------



## Christoph1717 (22. September 2019)

PCGH_Team_christoph1717 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Ramons01 (22. September 2019)

Endlich mal wieder dabei, mal schauen was die Vega so abarbeiten kann. 

Ramons01 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## lunaticx (22. September 2019)

Lunaticx1983 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## xoxen (22. September 2019)

Xoxen - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## cane87 (22. September 2019)

Auch dabei 

Mettigel - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## DoertyHarry (22. September 2019)

bin auch dieses mal mit dabei 

DoertyHarry - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Skreyto (22. September 2019)

Bin auch dabei

Skreyto - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Hauwexis (22. September 2019)

Wiedermal eine tolle Aktion. Wäre natürlich auch ohne Gewinnspiel dabei, aber ihr kennt das ja mit dem Gruppenzwang, ergo:

Hauwexis - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Organix (22. September 2019)

Organix123 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Bin auch wieder dabei...hab mich glaub ich Anfang der Woche ausversehen im alten Frühjahr Thread angemeldet...


----------



## cyril15 (22. September 2019)

cyril15 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## naluwams (23. September 2019)

Versuch ist es wert viel spaas

 naluwams - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding@Home Stats


----------



## MasterChiefToBo (23. September 2019)

O'zapt is! Auf ein friedliches Falten 

PCGH_Team_MasterChiefToBo - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## MOE_ses (23. September 2019)

Hab ja gehoftt meine RX Vega 64 macht über 1M PPD, scheint aber knapp darunter zu bleiben.... 

MOE_ses - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Jembir (23. September 2019)

Bin auch dabei 

https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/private.php?do=showpm&pmid=2645412


----------



## Luke91 (23. September 2019)

Luke_th - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## ElT0RR0 (23. September 2019)

Hygieia - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## nWoMaverick (25. September 2019)

weiß einer warum im FAH Client völlig andere Punkt zahlen angezeigt werden (für eine WU und Points per Day) als dass sie mir dann tatsächlich gutgeschrieben werden ?

bin auch dabei  

nWoMaverick - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## kaepteniglo (25. September 2019)

kaepteniglo - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Tun wir mal was gutes


----------



## Computer_Freak (25. September 2019)

computerfreak - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Bin mit dabei.


----------



## Keksdeu (26. September 2019)

Keksdt - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

ich bin auch mal mit dabei, schauen was die Vega56 so schafft


----------



## Sonnenheim (26. September 2019)

Ich mache mit.

Sonnenheim - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Dum_Dum (26. September 2019)

rndmplyr - rndmplyr - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats 
sehen wir mal was das noch wird


----------



## Baker79 (26. September 2019)

Der Baker beim Falten:
Baker79 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## LMarini (26. September 2019)

Bin dabei.

LMarini - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Lubi7 (27. September 2019)

kann man noch?

Lubi777 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Ratatosk (27. September 2019)

Ich bin auch dabei.

Ratatosk - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Pu244 (28. September 2019)

Hab ebenfalls mitgefaltet.

Pu244 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (3. Oktober 2019)

Mithilfe erbeten: Weiß jemand, wie der F@H-Name von Skunkxs79 (Beitrag #74) lautet? (Ich habe den User soeben via PN angeschrieben. Da die Auslosung am Freitag stattfindet, ist aber nicht mehr viel Zeit.)

Allgemeine Bitte für die kommende Faltwoche: Bitte achtet darauf, eure Profile korrekt und auch rechtzeitig bis zum Ende der Faltwoche zu verlinken. Es wäre doch schade, wenn ihr euren Einsatz für das Team gebracht habt und ihr eure Gewinnchance dann nicht wahrnehmen könnt. Ihr erspart mir dadurch außerdem zusätzliche Arbeit, da ich die Daten jedes einzelnen Teilnehmers manuell erfassen muss. Danke!


----------



## MarkoCiv (11. Oktober 2019)

Hallo
Ich möchte auch , zwar das 1te mal Teilnehmen aber ich finde keine emal bin aber  Angemeldet Danke.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (11. Oktober 2019)

Die nächste Faltwoche findet Anfang Februar zum Weltkrebstag statt. Diese Faltwoche ist beendet und E-Mails erhalten Teilnehmer so oder so nicht.  
Falls du dich mit Folding@Home vertraut machen willst, dann schau am besten mal hier, wo dir gerne weitergeholfen wird: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?


----------



## brooker (13. Oktober 2019)

... hier der Link zur nächsten Aktion: *"Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2020*


----------

